

Is there a hiring season for developers? - nemrow

What is the best time of the year to apply for developer jobs? Is there a bad time?
======
michaelpinto
That might depend upon the city, industry and your skill set if you think
about it. I'm sure if you had some rare in demand skill and are based in
silicon valley that people might pouch you at 1am at a bar if met the HR
person by accident. By the way an argument for job hunting at a bad time is
that you have a higher chance of getting a better job if the pool of
applicants is smaller...

------
rdouble
August and November 20 through the end of the year are bad times.

